# Rocko's Modern Life Anyone?



## Italo Fox (Apr 8, 2019)

So who's grown up watching Rocko? For me it's perhaps and still is my favorite cartoon between both Nick and CN.

However, as I patiently wait for something coming loose into the Static Cling movie, I found out today that the comic book series was revived as I visited a comic book shop. I picked up an issue of part 1 of 4 of what is Rocko's Modern *After*life.

I know the original show steadily touched on everyday life and satire, but from what I read, the comic really goes full steam on the satire, almost to the point where it's like the anthro equivalent to latter day South Park. It touches on Rocko's eagerness to break away from technology as the O-Town residents become zombified by their phones.

Also, gotta say this comic book cover artwork is quite badass:


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 8, 2019)

I definetely gotta check those out. Rocko was the best of the 90s nicktoons.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 8, 2019)

My knowledge from the original run of the show is spotty.  I DO have the Shout Factory DVD set, though, and have watched the first season's set quite a few times - been meaning to get to the rest.

What amazes me about Rocko was... just HOW much crude humor they actually managed to sneak into the show.  Though the DVDs lose a few of the most blatant jokes and there's at least one scene that's nearly impossible to find ANYWHERE just because of how bad it was.




Italo Fox said:


> It touches on Rocko's eagerness to break away from technology as the O-Town residents become zombified by their phones.



Huh.  Now that scene in the Static Cling preview where Rocko's so confused about smartphones ("This is a phone?  But... where are all the buttons?") suddenly has an extra bit of nuance.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 8, 2019)

Wasn't there gonna be a Rocko reboot? It was announced like 2 years ago wasn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 8, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wasn't there gonna be a Rocko reboot? It was announced like 2 years ago wasn't it?



Yea, it was the movie. It was supposed to be released last year but as of right now, even the creator Joe Murray doesn't know what's going on. Could be corporate politics in action...




FrostyTheDragon said:


> What amazes me about Rocko was... just HOW much crude humor they actually managed to sneak into the show.  Though the DVDs lose a few of the most blatant jokes and there's at least one scene that's nearly impossible to find ANYWHERE just because of how bad it was.



Totally man, I remember a few deleted scenes that were just straight up suggestive sexually. There was one with Heffer and the milk machine and then one with the sex hotel. Not just the phone sex hotline bit... which I think is intact in the complete series DVD set I have.

The 90s for Nickelodeon were so unchained. Ren & Stimpy got away with a lot too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 8, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> Not just the phone sex hotline bit... which I think is intact in the complete series DVD set I have.



That'd be in the episode where Rocko was job-hunting.  "Canned", I believe was the name.  Yeah, that's fully intact.


Without going into too many details, what I think of with the missing scenes was one at a no-tell motel.  I've pretty much only seen it in recorded-VHS quality on YouTube and it's... pretty damn blatantly bad in so many ways.


----------



## Starbeak (Apr 9, 2019)

I think it is on a premium channel now, i forget if it is Nick or Disney XD but I definitely seen it listed for one of those channels. I happen across this show on various digital media websites but I haven't gotten around to watching them yet.

I saw clips of this show, it looks good.

I never knew about the comic, looks pretty neat ^v^'


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 9, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> Totally man, I remember a few deleted scenes that were just straight up suggestive sexually. There was one with Heffer and the milk machine and then one with the sex hotel. Not just the phone sex hotline bit... which I think is intact in the complete series DVD set I have.



From what I understand, the milk machine only aired once and the original prints were destroyed with vhs copies the only ones remaining. However, I wouldn't be surprised if Murray has a secret copy hidden in a vault somewhere.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 12, 2019)

I still remember the one episode where Heffer is a security guard and they do a little tribute to _The Shining_. That was a fun episode.


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 12, 2019)

I thought they were going to reboot this show I wonder what happened?


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

Love this show since i was 11 when it came out


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

It was ok. But like most things Netflix touches they have to make some LGBT thing out of it. Not that that's bad, obviously, just seems to be a running theme of theirs.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 1, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> It was ok. But like most things Netflix touches they have to make some LGBT thing out of it. Not that that's bad, obviously, just seems to be a running theme of theirs.



Not really too out of place for the series, as the original run had a whole episode as an allegory about being gay.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

I suppose not. Do you know the episode name?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 1, 2019)

I think "Closet Clown".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

I remember that episode. I saw it when I was quite young so the general theme of it kind of went over my head. Still, I don't know what that has to do with ______ (no spoilers). I don't recall there being any build up for that character in the series.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 1, 2019)

Yah, it did just seem kind of random.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

I guess I'm just a sucker for consistent storytelling. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Dec 9, 2019)

I grew up watching it, it was hilarious- I watched the netflix film recently, it was all right. It was true to the show’s tone, but I can’t see myself rewatching the series. My memories of a few scenes are enough: ie The Shining, Psycho.


----------



## DLewis28 (Dec 10, 2019)

I love Rocko's Modern Life. It's one of my favorite Nicktoon series growing up.


----------

